# Occupying an Oscar



## BettaLover (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello there, I was wondering if anyone has some advice or tips on keeping my Oscar occupied. He's the only Oscar in the tank and he seems bored. He swims down the length of the aquarium up over the driftwood, quickly turns and then goes through the driftwood. He does this multiple times an hour, in fact he's doing it right now. I've changed his driftwood around but he still seems bored. Is there any "toys" I can put in the tank with him that might interest him? He doesn't like to push rocks, or even tear up the plants. He's wacked his head on the limbs of the driftwood several times and has a sore on his upper lip now, that I'm assuming he hit on the wood. He's a smart fish, I feel bad that he's so bored. 

Thanks!


----------

